

w2ui - networked
http://w2ui.com/web/home

======
pedalpete
The demo page starts with 'auto-resize', but resizing the demo page does not
resize the demo layout.

"Once you have rendered layout into a container, it will attach a listener to
the window and will make sure it takes up all the width and height available
from the container."

This should be done with css media queries, not in javascript. Why would you
want a window resize listener when all this can be done with css much more
efficiently and with more fine-grained control?

Then going to the 'grid', I was expecting the search to be live search of the
fields, but I had to click the 'search' button to get it to update.

I'm using Chrome 39 beta, no errors are coming up in my console.

With other modern tools, I don't see where w2ui is really offering.

